# How many emotional sides are there to you.



## Wing Man (Jun 8, 2012)

So are you a person that stays the same pretty much day in and day out, or do you have different sides to your personality that come out randomly each day?

Example: I can be laughing and joking one minute and then 15 minutes later be pissed off at the world, all depending on what might have taken place within that time frame.


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm pretty much the same all day. Usually in a decent mood and happy. Yes, there are times where I might be effected by something I saw on TV or something that happened that has made me sad, like if hear of someones passing or something like that, but thats not something that happens on a regular basis. So for the most part I'm the same all day. 

Wing Man, if you get upset or mad at something how long does it normally last? Is this something that happens at least once a day or more?


----------



## Wing Man (Jun 8, 2012)

CallaLily said:


> I'm pretty much the same all day. Usually in a decent mood and happy. Yes, there are times where I might be effected by something I saw on TV or something that happened that has made me sad, like if hear of someones passing or something like that, but thats not something that happens on a regular basis. So for the most part I'm the same all day.
> 
> Wing Man, if you get upset or mad at something how long does it normally last? Is this something that happens at least once a day or more?


I am normally a funny silly guy most of the time but I'd say that I get angry at least 4 or 5 times a week over many things, because I do have different sides of me that come out depending on what is going on around me.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I do get upset about things or find things to be ironic, or silly, etc. But it would be difficult for anyone to tell unless I specifically expressed my feelings. I think there is a technical psychological term for this : "emotional modulation"? But I call it a "good poker face".

Unless someone's in imminent danger - getting pulled back from the curb with approaching fast traffic - or I just got very good news - i.e. awesome job setup - , it's not something that bystanders would notice.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I suffer from "resting b*tch face" so even when I'm happy it doesn't show unless I'm actively smiling.

My moods are fairly even these days.I'm quick to laugh and smile depending on where I am.The only time I quick to flip the anger switch is when someone is being rude or aggressive.


----------



## Wing Man (Jun 8, 2012)

My sister thinks I suffer from multiple personalities because she has seen the happy me, the angry me, the sad depressed me, the outgoing me, the shy interverted me, and the lovey dovey me; and they all come out at certain times and they are all different from each other. But to me each one of them are just an extension of who I really am and come from my core personality.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Wing Man said:


> My sister thinks I suffer from multiple personalities because she has seen the happy me, the angry me, the sad depressed me, the outgoing me, the shy interverted me, and the lovey dovey me; and they all come out at certain times and they are all different from each other. *But to me each one of them are just an extension of who I really am and come from my core personality*.


.....Or you just have an intense personality with the tendency to wear all of your emotions on your sleeve around others....

Does it bother others...or do they enjoy it? 

I am somewhat like this.. though I wouldn't show unruly emotions that may make others uncomfortable -like depression or anger out & about....I've always controlled this ....

Around close friends...I let myself hang pretty loose... if I was upset about something, I wouldn't hide it....... I'd share what is going on/ on my mind.... find a way to laugh at the sh**... which always makes them more comfortable...then we're both making fun of it ...there is no awkwardness...still connecting...it's all good. 

I pretty much have only cried in front of my husband or maybe a few tears at a funeral.... did once in front of one of our sons...worried about him, but I wanted him to see that.... ...genuine emotion has it's place. 

I've heard it said...happiness is "circumstance- related"...and true JOY is when you rise above the circumstances & still sing life's praises...

I can allow circumstances to get me in a FUNK (depending - small temporary things roll off of me but something BIG , could be life changing... not so much).....till I process the situation... talk about it...deal with my response...have a plan..... but generally all who know me... or would see me out & about.. .I have an inviting attitude... bubbly.. openly optimistic even if I may take a pessimistic view of things - to stay grounded.

The closest I've ever came to being depressed is when I worried we may never have any more children...this stole some of my Joy.. even though everything else was great.....after they started coming one by one.... even if they drive me a little crazy.. like today.... I think back to how badly I wanted them..and  through my teeth.


----------



## Wing Man (Jun 8, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> .....Or you just have an intense personality with the tendency to wear all of your emotions on your sleeve around others....
> 
> Does it bother others...or do they enjoy it?
> 
> ...


I not only carry my emotions on my sleeve but probably across my forehead too - lol.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

For a number of reasons I am rather unemotional. I like to not be surprised and to always know what I'm getting into. 

Emotions mess up decision making and that could be a bad idea. Having a BPD partner means you can't take her rants and rages for real.,. Otherwise you'll go cuckoo.

The key is to be as emotional on the outside as needed by the circumstances while having your options handy for a non emotional decision.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Unless I'm happy outwardly I strive to stay CALM. My moods can flip on a dime but it's not fair to dump that on the people who live with me so I don't. I'm careful with my emotions. I show the negative emotions only when it's reasonable to do so. Most of the time my negative emotions aren't reasonable so I get quiet until I've centered myself again.


----------

